# Gaming Headset



## jman15

Looking for something I can connect to my PS3 and my PC wirelessly for gaming purposes. I prefer over the ear headphones. I currently have bluetooth headsets made for my cellphone by jabra but sound quality is only okay. Obviously an affordable price would be nice, I was looking into a bluetooth dongle for my computer to enable it with bluetooth so bluetooth could be an option.


----------



## jman15

anyone?


----------



## allen9600

check some of these out...

http://www.eio.com/p-31950-turtle-beach-tbs2165-xbox-360-wireless-gaming-headset-ear-force-x31.aspx

http://www.eio.com/p-29884-creative...cumaural-digital-wireless-gaming-headset.aspx

http://www.eio.com/p-26185-logitech-981-000257-g930-usb-circumaural-wireless-gaming-headset.aspx

hopefully you can find a nice one through one of these!


----------



## Defyantly

well what exactly is your price range. you can always try the turtle beach z6a they run at true 5.1 surround and have to available adapters to buy to connect to different consoles i believe. they run around 100 bucks.


----------

